# WIFI : Mot de passe incorrect



## MRIC13 (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un souci avec mon iphone 6,
je n'arrive a le connecter avec ma "freebox" en wifi, le nom de mon réseau s'affiche bien sur le téléphone mais impossible de s'y connecter en respectant bien le mot de passe (plusieurs essais), j'ai modifié à deux reprises le mot de passe du réseau de ma box et réinitialisé les paramètres réseaux de mon iphone. Je ne comprends pas ce problème car ma femme a elle aussi un iphone qui lui, se connecte sans sans soucis au réseau wifi, mon mac également.
Y a t il des personnes qui ont connaissent ce même problème?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

MRIC13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un souci avec mon iphone 6,
> je n'arrive a le connecter avec ma "freebox" en wifi, le nom de mon réseau s'affiche bien sur le téléphone mais impossible de s'y connecter en respectant bien le mot de passe (plusieurs essais), j'ai modifié à deux reprises le mot de passe du réseau de ma box et réinitialisé les paramètres réseaux de mon iphone. Je ne comprends pas ce problème car ma femme a elle aussi un iphone qui lui, se connecte sans sans soucis au réseau wifi, mon mac également.
> ...



Attention au maj  , j'ai déjà eut ce soucis a cause d'une erreur de frappe


----------



## MRIC13 (11 Novembre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse jura39200 , quels maj? que faut il que je fasse?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

MRIC13 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse jura39200 , quels maj? que faut il que je fasse?



Je voulais dire Majuscule


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2014)

Hello.

Je pense que le problème ne vient pas de l'iPhone mais plutôt de la box.

Je n'ai pas de Freebox mais une Box Numericable.
La manipulation doit être plus ou moins la même :

tu dois aller avec un navigateur sur la page de configuration de ta box, en général http://192.168.0.1 puis aller dans les réglages Wi-Fi.

Tu devrais trouver "Configuration de la liste d'accès Wi-Fi", ou quelques chose de ressemblant.
Ensuite il faut autoriser toutes les connections, puis se connecter avec l'iPhone.
Normalement tu devrais voir ton iPhone dans la liste des appareils connectés, si non, au besoin, rafraichir la page.

Il suffit juste de mémoriser l'iPhone pour qu'il se retrouve dans la liste d'accès autorisé.
Ne pas oublier de remettre "Autoriser la liste" dans les réglages d'accès.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

Je pense aussi a quelque chose 

tu dis que ta femme as un iPhone , les avaient vous nommés les deux pareil?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Novembre 2014)

Il faut activer le routeur sur la freebox. Généralement sur certaines freebox il est désactivé par défaut et on ne peut y connecter qu'un seul appareil. 

J'ai eu le cas il y a peu chez un ami qui ne pouvait y connecter qu'un seul de ses deux mac.


----------



## MRIC13 (11 Novembre 2014)

J'ai bien activé mon routeur puis redemarré ma box, j'ai effectué cette opération à chaque fois que j'ai changer le mot de passe wifi, et l iphone de ma femme a bien un nom différent du mien,


----------



## Nico1971 (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir, as tu essayé de te connecter ailleurs que chez toi en WIFI et est ce que ça marche ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------

Depuis ton Mac dans http://www.mafreebox.freebox.fr, supprime ton iPhone de Périphériques réseau


----------



## Zebrinha (11 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème qui semble sans doute idiot: j'essaie de connecter mon iPhone 3GS (de récup) à la WI Fi de ma livebox, 
 une fois fait le choix de la box dans la liste proposée, l'iPhone me demande le mot de passe.... Oui, euh, mais lequel? 
Est-ce la longue suite de chiffres et lettres qui sont par lot de 4 à l'arrière de la box? Ou le mot de passe de mon opérateur (que j'utilise pour aller sur mon compte Orange? 
J'ai essayé les 2 et euh, c'est refusé... 

Merci d'avance

Zebrinha


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Janvier 2016)

Salut @Zebrinha

Le mot de passe wi-fi est bien la clé WAP située à l'arrière de la box 26 caractères hexadécimaux (compris entre 0 et F) à saisir en majuscules et sans espaces.

@+


----------



## okeeb (11 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour, 
Il s'agit de la clé qui est inscrite sur l'étiquette collée dessous la Livebox. 
C'est une longue suite de chiffres et lettres séparés par des tirets. Attention, lors de la frappe, il faut tout taper d'un coup, sans les tirets.


----------



## okeeb (11 Janvier 2016)

Oups, un beau doublon...


----------



## woochou (12 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Après de multiples recherches, un contact avec l'assistance free, j'ai pu trouver une solution à ce problème.
J'avais beau modifier les informations de mon réseau wifi (tester les trois clefs wpa, générer des mots de passe ou en saisie un simple et court), ça ne marchait pas car... les modifications ne se faisaient pas dans ma box free. Le fait d'avoir utilisé auparavant Freebox OS empêchait la mise à jour du mot de passe (voir ici http://www.free.fr/assistance/5056.html#STEP-2595). 
La gestion en direct du mot de passe se trouve sous l'icône paramètres de la Freebox. 
Deux jours à m'énerver sur mon compte Free et dans des forums pour trouver la solution ^^
En espérant que ça aidera d'autres abonnés Free !


----------

